# Pythagoras Threeverb w/ demo vid



## Danbieranowski (Sep 18, 2020)

I’ve built a few Pythagoras-based projects and it’s always a fun build with a great final result. This one is based on the Threeverb eeprom and all 3 modes sound great (of course). I highly recommend these for anyone looking for FV-1 based effects. Fun fact, it didn’t work the first time I plugged it in Bc I didn’t place one of the TL072s the right way up. Gotta stop rushing. This one has a special graphic that my friend requested which is a logo from his clothing company.


----------



## Barry (Sep 18, 2020)

Build looks great, like the logo and really dig that font!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 18, 2020)

Barry said:


> Build looks great, like the logo and really dig that font!



It's called Blackmoor and you can get it here: https://fontsgeek.com/fonts/Blackmoor-Std-Regular


----------



## Elktronics (Sep 19, 2020)

Sounds great!


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 19, 2020)

Running out of things to say about yer builds 

Excellent again I'm especially liking the videos


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 19, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> Running out of things to say about yer builds
> 
> Excellent again I'm especially liking the videos



My FV-1 was presoldered, so I cheated a little. But I have a hand tremor so I think it’s fair haha.


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 19, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> My FV-1 was presoldered, so I cheated a little. But I have a hand tremor so I think it’s fair haha.



Best move getting them pre soldered why give yourself hassle when you don't need to

I got it for my organ donor build even though I've got a hot air station


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 19, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> Best move getting them pre soldered why give yourself hassle when you don't need to
> 
> I got it for my organ donor build even though I've got a hot air station



Did you complete that build yet? And if so how’d it turn out? I’ve been considering one.


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 19, 2020)

It's long gone to a psych band

I put it in a combo with a gpcb ancestral apperition reverb and order switch

Lots of great sounds from it high pitched keyboard, huge deep cavernous organ and even funky bass sounds

No gutshots but here's the enclosure tried to make it look like the old diy sniffin glue punk fanzine


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 19, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> It's long gone to a psych band
> 
> I put it in a combo with a gpcb ancestral apperition reverb and order switch
> 
> ...



Love that style of artwork (as you can probably tell from my aesthetic). Also really like the idea of the organ effect going into the reverb, since I'm sure that sounded huge.


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 20, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> Love that style of artwork (as you can probably tell from my aesthetic). Also really like the idea of the organ effect going into the reverb, since I'm sure that sounded huge.



Kinda wish I'd kept it 

It is one of those builds you do because it's something different more than anything else and it's defo a faithful reproduction of the original I found a settings vid and set mine the same and it sounded exactly like it

You could put a spirit box with it, the attack control would give you that added delay for even more sounds that's why I used the ancestral apperition with the PT2399 in it

The effects order switch is very subtle there's not a huge difference reverb first doesn't do much apart from make it slightly louder if I remember correctly


----------



## Dali (Sep 20, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> Fun fact, it didn’t work the first time I plugged it in Bc I didn’t place one of the TL072s the right way up.



Story of my life... Or even more common, no IC at all, then wondering why there's no sound when engaged...

But I outdid myself last week. Forgot DC... Yes I did.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 20, 2020)

Dali said:


> Story of my life... Or even more common, no IC at all, then wondering why there's no sound when engaged...
> 
> But I outdid myself last week. Forgot DC... Yes I did.



I’ve fully built a pedal and forgotten to add my input and output wires before. Lol


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 20, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> Kinda wish I'd kept it
> 
> It is one of those builds you do because it's something different more than anything else and it's defo a faithful reproduction of the original I found a settings vid and set mine the same and it sounded exactly like it
> 
> ...


The Organ Donor is back ordered but once it comes in I’ll probably grab one. I already have everything for a Spirit Box (which I believe is the ancestral apparition), but I want to add a momentary runaway switch, which looks like it’ll be easy with the footswitch and a trimmer on the Dwell pot, like that Magnetron mod.


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 20, 2020)

On the original the dwell pot self oscillates at maximum, the min / max delay time is a lot quicker on a reverb compared to the magnetron 30 to 150ms vs 40 to 600 so that'll have some bearing on it if you lower R8 too much it might end up like a sonic boom it'd be that fast, you'd only hear it when you'd left the room haha

I think you could have a lot of fun socketing components with this, get yer lab coat on and experiment!





I used a pot on my deluxe pitch pirate which is weird enough to start with ended up calling it the infinotty pot, no use musically but made it even weirder

Here's a wee clip of it into a clean tube amp all I'm doing is plucking open strings (don't look at the dust on my scratchplate)









						Dlxpp
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 20, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> On the original the dwell pot self oscillates at maximum, the min / max delay time is a lot quicker on a reverb compared to the magnetron 30 to 150ms vs 40 to 600 so that'll have some bearing on it if you lower R8 too much it might end up like a sonic boom it'd be that fast, you'd only hear it when you'd left the room haha
> 
> I think you could have a lot of fun socketing components with this, get yer lab coat on and experiment!
> 
> ...



That is so rad. I do sound design for haunted attractions and I could totally use that!


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 20, 2020)

We've gone way off track here we should be celebrating your build

That was when I was trying to get a wobble bass type sound without designing an LFO or messing with filters and basically decided to stick a pot in first to change the feedback and accidentally almost got it

It's a shame I sold it I coulda sent you it the board was etched, you'll see my comments of how I got it to sound like that if you scroll down a tad here

It's me so it's simple









						Mid-Fi Deluxe Pitch Pirate
					

This was a request from my friend Cody from They Remained Silent blog. The Pitch Pirate is a vibrato/chorus pedal, and the deluxe version ad...




					effectslayouts.blogspot.com


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 20, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> That is so rad. I do sound design for haunted attractions and I could totally use that!



You can do this with the pitch witch just change R3 to a B25K pot wired as a variable resistor it's basically the same as the magnetron mod you did

I left the feedback pot installed maxed that and the depth pot and set the infinotty pot to just shy of infinite repeats can't remember where I set the other pots though, but with a little messing around you'll get that sound

If you're looking for haunted type sounds you should defo do the beavis howl of flaming death mod I put it on a fuzz and tuned it via the pot and guitar volume for low frequencies then put it through a wah and delay plucking the low e and slowly moving the treadle for some eerie atmospheric sounds I posted the mod here somewhere, if you move the treadle faster you can get sounds like bat wings flapping then add delay and change it to high frequency and you get all sorts of squeaky animal sounds including the Gilmour seagulls sound where he accidentally put his out cable into his input and in to output on his wah and delay

People would defo shit themselves if you did what's happening in this vid very loudly all of a sudden haha


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 20, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> We've gone way off track here we should be celebrating your build
> 
> That was when I was trying to get a wobble bass type sound without designing an LFO or messing with filters and basically decided to stick a pot in first to change the feedback and accidentally almost got it
> 
> ...



I definitely DON'T need celebration of my build, but I do love the discussion that is generated from posting them up. Always fun stories behind all of this stuff.

I may actually look into trying that out with the Pitch Witch. I've honestly been disinterested in it until I heard your clip there. I do have to say that the Mid-Fi stuff is cooler than it seems like it gets credit for.


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 20, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> I definitely DON'T need celebration of my build, but I do love the discussion that is generated from posting them up. Always fun stories behind all of this stuff.
> 
> I may actually look into trying that out with the Pitch Witch. I've honestly been disinterested in it until I heard your clip there. I do have to say that the Mid-Fi stuff is cooler than it seems like it gets credit for.



One of my proudest moments in pedal building was when Doug Tuttle liked the mod on insta that and when I got a cease and desist from coloursound for using the tone bender name on eBay it was a nice C&D though, he wished me good luck with my builds and said it looked great haha


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 20, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> One of my proudest moments in pedal building was when Doug Tuttle liked the mod on insta that and when I got a cease and desist from coloursound for using the tone bender name on eBay it was a nice C&D though, he wished me good luck with my builds and said it looked great haha



“A nice C&D” lol. That’s rare!


----------



## TheCrookedMan (Mar 22, 2022)

Great work, this looks fantastic.  Definitely going to give building one of these a shot.


----------

